# Is it OK to camp at Cisco?



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

Thinking of camping at Cisco - arriving late in the evening, and then driving to the Westy put-in the next morning, so that our shuttle is already run. Is this allowed?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Camping is fine at Cisco. People set up tents close to the lot all the time and there are also those little side roads nearby that have some good spots.
Have Fun!
-Sean


----------



## Mr. Shlitzenturkey (Jul 8, 2009)

We camp there after running Westy every time, never had a problem.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

All BLM land near the landing. Just hook out on the side road heading north and camp wherever you want.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to pass out on the little boat rolling concrete pad. Bugs can be an issue though..


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

as long as you don't mind being eaten by the mutants that live there. they look a lot like mr shlitzenturky.


----------



## Mr. Shlitzenturkey (Jul 8, 2009)

mania said:


> as long as you don't mind being eaten by the mutants that live there. they look a lot like mr shlitzenturky.


That's actually a picture of Ma, but yes, we eat the skin


----------



## bth (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks to all for the replies. since we wont be meeting the rest of the group until the following morning (after we will potentially be camping at cisco), it begs to question - are there any facilities there- even just pit toilets??


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Cisco landing has pit toilets at the parking lot. River Use Stipulations state no camping for two miles BELOW Cisco take out. I don't know why you couldn't camp on any of the side roads north of the Cisco take out. Watch out for the bugs. With all the high water this year the mosquito's are currently FAR WORSE than anything at the Desolation Sand Wash put in or Bug Island/Bug Park on the Green. Ran Westwater last week and everyone lost lots of blood at the take out. Never seen anything like it in all my years of running Westwater. Up river through Ruby/Horsethief only the usual biting flies and they only go for the person behind the oars.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*BEWARE OF CISCO*

The wife and I were driving I-70 late one night and itr was about 1:30 AM and we were tired. So we thought: "Hey we will just camo at the Westwater takeout. So we pulled down the road and began unloading our Paco Pads to crash on the ground. Then a drunk old guy walked up with a headlamp on and began rambling about our Nice Stuff and being generally creepy. He was milling about not leaving us alone. A couple minutes into it I noticed a pistol tucked into the left side of his pants with an unbuttoned jacket just covering it up. My adrenaline started pumping but I knew the guy was slow and drunk, and I am fast. So I decided to not say anything unless he went for the gun. A minute or two later he dropped his left hand and started to pull back his coat flap. I lunged over to him and grabbed the gun out of his pants just as his hand was hitting it. Needless to say some serious shouting and ranting ensued. I told him we would give it back in the morning. We started to lay down. He thought he had turned his headlamp "off" but he had turned it to "blink". We watched as a blinking light climbed the hill behind us and started to come down on our camp from above. We jumped in the car and sped down the road for a new campsite. Ended up chucking the gun out the right side of the car on the dirt road down to the takeout. It's probably still there.

Put Ins are some of my favorite campsites but there are sketchy people out there.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow! If Craporadon's post is for real, that's a huge concern. The "town" of Cisco has always kinda made us cringe, but that's kinda over the top. We've only ever camped there once, but it was on a busy weekend. Kinda makes reconsider ever camping there again. There's always other places to camp.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Double WOW, that guy needs to be reported to the authorities. Sure glad no one got hurt during the scuffle for the gun.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Was this in the ghost town of Cisco or clear down by the takeout?



craporadon said:


> The wife and I were driving I-70 late one night and itr was about 1:30 AM and we were tired. So we thought: "Hey we will just camo at the Westwater takeout. So we pulled down the road and began unloading our Paco Pads to crash on the ground. Then a drunk old guy walked up with a headlamp on and began rambling about our Nice Stuff and being generally creepy. He was milling about not leaving us alone. A couple minutes into it I noticed a pistol tucked into the left side of his pants with an unbuttoned jacket just covering it up. My adrenaline started pumping but I knew the guy was slow and drunk, and I am fast. So I decided to not say anything unless he went for the gun. A minute or two later he dropped his left hand and started to pull back his coat flap. I lunged over to him and grabbed the gun out of his pants just as his hand was hitting it. Needless to say some serious shouting and ranting ensued. I told him we would give it back in the morning. We started to lay down. He thought he had turned his headlamp "off" but he had turned it to "blink". We watched as a blinking light climbed the hill behind us and started to come down on our camp from above. We jumped in the car and sped down the road for a new campsite. Ended up chucking the gun out the right side of the car on the dirt road down to the takeout. It's probably still there.
> 
> Put Ins are some of my favorite campsites but there are sketchy people out there.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

DanCan said:


> Was this in the ghost town of Cisco or clear down by the takeout?


 
If one chooses to camp in the town of Cisco, one should expect creepy folks w/sidearms lurking about.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

CBrown said:


> If one chooses to camp in the town of Cisco, one should expect creepy folks w/sidearms lurking about.


I kinda have to agree - never stayed there but just driving through and over the dilapidated bridge made me wish I had a firearm for sure.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

We had a creepy experience one night at Cisco too. No guns involved, but weird people on ramp until 4am.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*The Hills Have Eyes*

Cisco always reminds me of the movie "The Hills Have Eyes" Super creepy. That said, I have a dog named Cisco 'cause thats where he looks like he belongs, napping on top of a burnt up old car ready to ruin someone's day. Junk yard dog for sure.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

^^^^^^^

exactly!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

bth said:


> Thinking of camping at Cisco - arriving late in the evening, and then driving to the Westy put-in the next morning, so that our shuttle is already run. Is this allowed?


That place is a crime scene waiting to happen. I even heard criminal's will not go there after sundown. I rather get caught in the Room Of Doom without a life jacket than spend the night there. But yes it is ok to camp there. Have fun.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

It is like a Rob Zombie movie.


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd rather get toe tapped at a rest stop on I-70 than camp at or near Cisco.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

It happened at the Take Out. We found a nice spot just 1 mile downstream, so that could be a good idea to get away from any rif-raf that may be camping at the Ramp. I have camped at the Ramp since then though, I ain't afraid of Cisco, I just don't look at the reflections in the windows when I drive by.


----------



## saline (Jun 14, 2009)

Take the dirt road that takes off just prior to Cisco. There is a sign there that says Kokopelli Trail. It's good dirt road and there are good flat camping spots along the road. Up this road about 2 miles there is a sweet area of slickrock (near some power poles). We camp there often but I wouldn't want to drag a trailer down there.


----------

